# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Bora Bora Pearl Beach Resort and Spa thiên đường mộng mơ - Du lịch Pháp

## hangnt

*Vị trí.* 

Bora Bora Pearl Beach Resort and Spa nằm trên bãi biển ở vùng lân cận Motu Tevairoa của Đảo Bora Bora, gần Bãi biển Nghỉ mát Pearl, Bãi biển Nghỉ mát Eo biển và Cảng Vaitape. Các điểm hấp dẫn khác gần Resort spa này bao gồm Núi Pahia và Núi Otemanu. 

*Những tiện nghi tại resort.* 

Resort tại Đảo Bora Bora này có bãi biển riêng. Ngoài 3 nhà hàng, Bora Bora Pearl Beach Resort and Spa có cửa hàng cà phê và cửa hàng tạp hóa hoặc cửa hàng tiện dụng. Quán bar trên bãi biển, quầy bar bên hồ bơi và quầy bar/sảnh chờ có phục vụ đồ uống. Có sẵn dịch vụ phòng 24 giờ mỗi ngày. Resort phục vụ bữa sáng miễn phí. Các tiện nghi giải trí bao gồm hồ bơi ngoài trời, sân tennis ngoài trời, câu lạc bộ sức khỏe, bồn tắm thủy lực và 1 phòng tắm hơi. Spa chăm sóc sức khỏe trọn gói của khách sạn có điều trị cơ thể, phòng điều trị hoặc mát xa, điều trị mặt và dịch vụ thẩm mỹ. Khách sạn 4 sao này có phòng hội nghị/phòng họp, các dịch vụ hành chánh, thư ký và thiết bị nghe nhìn. Khu vực công cộng có truy cập Internet không dây (tính phí). Khách sạn tại Đảo Bora Bora này có không gian tổ chức sự kiện, gồm trang thiết bị phục vụ đại tiệc và gian triển lãm. Khách sạn có xe đưa đón trong khu vực miễn phí. Dịch vụ hỗ trợ nhu cầu hành chánh, văn phòng, dịch vụ cưới, dịch vụ tư vấn/hỗ trợ khách và tư vấn du lịch/vé đều có sẵn. Tự đỗ xe miễn phí. Các tiện nghi bổ sung tại khách sạn bao gồm thư viện, 1 trung tâm thể dục và phòng giải trí/trò chơi có thưởng. Nâng cấp toàn bộ khách sạn này được hoàn thành vào Tháng Một 2011. 

*Phòng khách.* 

80 phòng nghỉ được trang bị điều hòa nhiệt độ tại Bora Bora Pearl Beach Resort and Spa có minibar và đầu đĩa CD. Có thể vào phòng qua hành lang ngoài. Ban công hoặc hiên với bàn ghế có quang cảnh bãi biển hoặc vườn. Giường có bộ trải giường 3 lớp và bộ đồ giường cao cấp. Khách sạn phục vụ tủ lạnh và máy pha cà phê/trà. Phòng tắm có buồng tắm vòi sen với vòi sen và vòi sen. Phòng tắm còn có gương trang điểm/cạo râu, đồ dùng trong nhà tắm được thiết kế riêng và áo choàng tắm. Có sẵn truy cập Internet không dây có tính phí. Ngoài bàn và báo miễn phí, phòng khách có điện thoại liên lạc trực tiếp với thư thoại. TV LCD 20-inch có các kênh truyền hình cáp và đầu đĩa DVD. Ngoài ra các phòng còn có két và quạt trần. Khách có thể yêu cầu mát xa trong phòng và dịch vụ báo thức. Khách sạn có dịch vụ dọn phòng buổi tối hàng đêm và dịch vụ dọn phòng hàng ngày. Các phòng khách đều là phòng không hút thuốc. 


*Thông báo và Phí:*

Khách phải đi qua Thuyền tới khách sạn. Khách phải liên hệ với khách sạn ít nhất 72 tiếng trước khi đi theo thông tin liên hệ trên thư xác nhận sau khi đặt phòng.Phí nghỉ dưỡng được bao gồm trong tổng giá hiển thị.Không tính tiền phòng trẻ từ 14 tuổi trở xuống ở cùng phòng với bố mẹ hoặc người giám hộ nếu chỉ sử dụng giường có sẵn tại phòng.
Một số khách sạn có thu phí bổ sung cho các tiện nghi và dịch vụ ngay cả khi quý vị không sử dụng. Quý vị có thể bị tính phí của chính phủ hoặc thuế khi quý vị nhận phòng hoặc trả phòng. Khách sạn này cho chúng tôi biết họ sẽ tính các phí sau:Bữa tối Lễ hội Đêm Giáng sinh (24 tháng 12)/người lớn: XPF 17440Bữa tối Lễ hội Đêm Giao thừa (31/12)/người lớn: XPF 28340Thuế do thành phố áp đặt: XPF 150 mỗi người, mỗi ngày. Thuế này không áp dụng đối với trẻ em dưới 14 tuổi.
Chúng tôi đã bao gồm tất cả các khoản phí do khách sạn cung cấp. Tuy nhiên, phí có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời gian lưu trú hoặc phòng quý vị đặt. Dưới đây là các loại phí/tiền đặt cọc sẽ được tính tại thời điểm sử dụng (dịch vụ), nhận hoặc trả phòng.Phí dịch vụ xe đưa đón sân bay: XPF 3570 mỗi người (một chiều)Phí Internet không dây ở các khu vực công cộng: XPF 500 (trong 60 phút, giá có thể thay đổi)Phí Internet không dây trong phòng: XPF 500 (trong vòng 60 phút, giá có thể thay đổi)Phí thẻ tín dụng tại khách sạn có thể bị tính phụ phí.
Danh sách trên có thể không đầy đủ. Phí và tiền đặt cọc có thể không bao gồm thuế và có thể thay đổi.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Chà VN hình như cũng có nơi như này thì phải
hìn quen quen nói chung là đẹp hehe

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nhìn mê quá điiii  :love struck: 
Đẹp ngất ngây

----------


## h20love

hình như Tam Đảo VN giống giống thía này

----------


## Amp21

Chà nghỉ ngơi ở đây thì quá tuyệt

----------

